# Help me stay strong!



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

…get the puppy 😂


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Oof, fjm, don't come around here. Have you seen all of the Gorgeous Puppies of Poodle Forum recently? Puppy fever can stay dormant for only so long!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I say go for it...LOL I in the past week took in a 5 month old pup. I was having doubts but he is the best pup I've ever had so far. In a week he is basically potty trained, of course I do have to stay on top of it. Have done much in training yet as I've been letting him settle in. But I don't want to hijack this and go on, but just sometimes a new pup brings added happiness in.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I should have known you lot are born enablers and encouragers when it comes to puppies! I think a baby in the house would be too much for Poppy to cope with, or I would already have sent an email.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Fjm, I don't think you are on the right forum. This is a forum of puppy-enablers. 

I have been having a bit of a challenge with resisting kittens, recently - I really miss having a cat, and live very close to somewhere where kittens are free, and spayed/neutered adult cats are close to free. Kittens are just so darling.

I mean, aren't you getting up in the middle of the night anyways  ? 

It really helps that we don't have to live with the puppies we enable.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Aaaargghh - don't get me even thinking about kittens! Fortunately they are still getting homed very fast round here, so there are few appealing little faces to tug the heart strings.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Maybe you can just go over for a visit and see the puppies. Not to get one, just to meet them, and snuggle them, and find one that loves you and fits perfectly in your lap. And then not get a… Right, like that would work.

You are a kind soul to consider how bringing home a puppy would impact your other pets. And you know your dogs. If this is the wrong time, then make a loving decision and decline. You always make loving decisions, because you are a good person. I trust you to do the right thing for you and all your pets, even when it’s hard.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Click is right, you are thinking of your pets in this decision. 

You might want to contact the breeder and get on the list for a future puppy. I’m assuming that puppies are still in high demand.

It is tempting.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Reason and love are aligned on this one...


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

This should help... (NOT)!


----------



## RobynG (Feb 21, 2021)

I’m not sure if anyone remembers me. I have Beauty, now 10 a month old Standard. She was a handful! We just added a beautiful male Standard. We asked for a calm puppy, and that’s what we got. Beauty loves her brother! I say, “go for it!” There will always be a reason why you shouldn’t do it until you actually do.


----------



## Little Milo (Sep 1, 2021)

I don’t think there’s a wrong answer to this one! If you bring in a new puppy, you’ll find a way to make it work for Sophy and Poppy. In six months you’ll be saying, “I can’t imagine life without the new puppy, of course it was the right decision.” If, on the other hand, you decide to wait, in six months you’ll dote on your sweet current pets and say, “Of course it was the right decision not to bother you with an annoying little puppy.”


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

If you can support another pup financially...

Im anticipating a #2 down the road when things pan out career wise. I would like to add a Belington terrier because of the size and aesthetics, but need to do more analysis still on breed temperment etc - I'll cross that road once we get there.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

fjm, I support when the time is right for you you will know and not weaken. I was 2nd in line for 9 month old puppy at the beginning of summer obviously that didn't pan out, I am passively looking but it has to be right for me an my current crew.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is tempting, but Poppy's health is too finely balanced to risk the stress. And I need to know my family are up for the responsibility should a pup outlive me, as could easily be the case. But it's good to know the breeders I would trust are still producing litters - for a while it seemed that only outrageously overpriced poorly bred pups were out there.


----------



## Little Milo (Sep 1, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> If you can support another pup financially...
> 
> Im anticipating a #2 down the road when things pan out career wise. I would like to add a Belington terrier because of the size and aesthetics, but need to do more analysis still on breed temperment etc - I'll cross that road once we get there.


I have a neighbor with two Bedlington terriers. They are absolutely delightful dogs. They were favorites of my collies because they are so gentle and calm.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That is quite the temptation, @fjm! Too bad one of your neighbours isn’t in the market for a puppy. That would probably be ideal right now. All the cuddles and silliness, but then home to a quiet home for Poppy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

fjm I think you are right that it is not the right time for a puppy. We all know that adding a pup changes the balance of the home and while it would be tons of fun to have a lovely baby dog right now you are right to recognize Poppy's needs some first. I am 100% with you on this decision. No enabling from me...


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

I heard having more than one dog is actually easier than just one.... I heard from somewhere they help take care of each other 🥰


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

babyscout said:


> I heard having more than one dog is actually easier than just one.... I heard from somewhere they help take care of each other 🥰


Just teasing btw, you have to do what’s right for you😈


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I think you've made a sound decision, fjm. I hope you're able to enjoy the puppies from afar (or anear if the opportunity avails!). Give your menagerie an extra helping of love today, from their fans at Poodle Forum.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Sorry to hijack this post …


Basil_the_Spoo said:


> If you can support another pup financially...
> 
> Im anticipating a #2 down the road when things pan out career wise. I would like to add a Belington terrier because of the size and aesthetics, but need to do more analysis still on breed temperment etc - I'll cross that road once we get there.


. Why not clip Basil in the poodlinton. That was you get your bedlington terrier AND poodle all in one. 









Poodlington


I am getting SUCH a kick out of these dogs... Poodles groomed as bedlingtons LOL




www.dogforums.com













Luna’s journey to a bedlington trim


She is such a gorgeous girl but hahah you’re right about the bands! Looking forward to whatever you do with her next!




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

fjm- I support your decision. You only know that the time is right and it just doesn't seem like now. Extra love and give Poppy a treat from me.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Sorry to hijack this post …
> . Why not clip Basil in the poodlinton. That was you get your bedlington terrier AND poodle all in one.
> 
> 
> ...


I know lol I've read all the treads on the poodlington. There's nothing that says I can't trim her to that pattern, but I'm too much of a traditionalist to break stride. 

To me, it would be like putting street tires on a jeep instead of off-road tires... or eating apple pie at Thanksgiving with sherbet instead of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I very much hope to have Sophy's help raising a puppy - she won't exactly enjoy the work, but as long as she is in charge she will be happy. But Poppy is easily stressed these days, and finds change very hard to deal with. She is doing very well despite the liver failure, but those of you who have managed a dog with a chronic, life limiting condition will know that it is hard, anxious work at times. 

It does sometimes feel as if I am running a nursing home for the elderly (even more so earlier this year when poor Pippin-cat was still alive), and that is why the thought of a nursery wing is so appealing, but I know it would not be fair on Poppy, and would be a stretch for me. So I will carry on making every day as happy as possible, celebrating all the small successes (Poppy happily walking over a mile and a half; Tilly cat, who has CKD, eating enough to actually gain weight; Sophy being Sophy as hard as she can), and also continue to sit on my hands when tempted by even the most perfect puppy pictures.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

fjm..Yes I find it difficult to say no to puppies, but after all you are a grownup and you know what is right for you and your crew. I of course support your decision as well but when someone asks me..well my initial response is go for it, as to me it appears thats what they want. LOL, Of course that doesn't take into consideration the person situation. You are a good human to your babies.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I think you are doing the correct thing to consider the needs of the other animals in your household. Puppies are definitely stressful for the other adult dogs. I'm sure Sophy could and would rebuff puppy antics. That might put Poppy on the receiving end of extra puppy mauling, since she isn't robust enough to deliver the same level of slap-down.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have always been impressed with Sophy. She’s fearless, brave, intrepid and cute as a button. I’m a believer in succession planning. A male puppy will be more subservient to the resident queens, feline and canine. If it’s too much, financially or physically, your call. But any bitch, no matter how infirm can smack down a male. Wish that were the case in the human realm...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am wondering about a male next time - Sophy will be spayed in November, following her vaginal polyp during her last season, so that complication will be out of the way, and I think there would be far less likelihood of clashes as the pup matured. But I have only ever dealt with females, so it would be new territory for me. We will see when the time comes...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Watching Peggy engage with a deferential male makes it easier for me to imagine having one someday. I imagine Sophy would similarly enjoy being the Queen of the Castle.

Do you have any photos from her puppyhood? I’d love to see a little baby Sophy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Baby photos are on one of my old computers, still awaiting sorting and transfer - you remind me it is a job for a winter evening!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I’ve only ever had males. Never had marking, humping my leg issues. They are love bugs, and all were slavishly deferential to any females they were around. Also, breeders and many owners want to reserve the females, so an exceptional male may be overlooked.


----------

